# Pc friert ein und startet nicht mehr



## Diavolos (18. März 2011)

Hi, wie der Titel schon sagt hat sich mein Pc vor 3 Tagen plötzlich aufgehängt und startet seitdem nicht mehr.
Eigendlich habe ich keine großartigen Änderungen an der Hardware vorgenommen, auser das ich eine neue Soundkarte eingebaut hatte.
Der Pc hatte allerdings noch einige Zeit ohne Probleme mit dieser Karte funktioniert!
Ein Cmos reset habe ich auch schon erfolglos durchgeführt.

Sys:
Mb: Asrock 880 GXH/USB3
CPU: AMD Phenon II 1055t
RAM: 4x 2gb Corsair xms 3 DDR3 1600
GraKa: Gainward GTX 460
Nt: Cougar GX 600 Watt
Die besagte Soundkarte ist eine Asus Xonar dg.

Das Netzteil habe ich erst heute neu gekauft in der Hoffnung, das es an meinem alten Superflower Amazon lag was scheinbar nicht der Fall war.
Ich brauche dringend noch ein Paar Ratschläge von euch.


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Hi,

also es tut sich gar nichts mehr? Kein kurzes Zucken der Lüfter oder so?

Versuche mal den PC in der Minimalkonfiguration zu starten (nur Mainboard, Netzeil, CPU, Kühler, 1 RAM Riegel, Systemplatte.)

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## Diavolos (18. März 2011)

Doch die Lüfter laufen alle an und ich höre, das die Festplatte auch kurz arbeitet aber sonst pasiert nichts.
Die Minimalkonfiguration habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, einmal mit einem RAM Riegel und mit GraKa und einmal mit onboard Grafik


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Gibt das Brett irgendwelche Pieptöne von sich?


----------



## Diavolos (18. März 2011)

Leider nein, da keine Systemlautsprecher vorhanden sind^^


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Das wär nicht schlecht, da mal welche anzuschließen 

Hast Du beim CMOS-Reset lange genug gewartet? Und auch den Gehäuseschalter paarmal gedrückt, dass sich die Kondensatoren entladen?


----------



## Diavolos (18. März 2011)

Das werde ich gleich nocheinmal ausprobieren, vielleicht war es ja wirklich etwas zu kurz.

*Edit*

Ich habe die Batterie jetzt mal für gute 15 Minuten herausgenommen leider hatt es dadurch keine wirkliche Veränderung gegeben.


----------



## Diavolos (18. März 2011)

Hat sonst keiner eine Idee was das Problem sein könnte?
Warscheinlich wäre es das Beste, wenn ich den Rechner in einen Computerladen bringe und dort die einzelnen Teile checken lasse oder?


----------



## Softy (18. März 2011)

Sofern Du selbst keine Komponenten zum Testen hast oder welche organisieren kannst, fällt mir nichts mehr ein


----------



## Diavolos (18. März 2011)

Nein leider habe ich keine Teile mit denen ich es weiter testen könnte.
Trotzdem vielen dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Muetze (18. März 2011)

versteh ich dich richtig, dein rechner würde ansich egal ob minimalkonfig oder komplett laufen nur kein bild/Ton oder wie?

Lüfter drehen, festplatte rattert durchgehend?


----------



## Diavolos (18. März 2011)

Ja so kann man es sagen nur die Festplatte läuft kurz an und ist dann nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## Muetze (18. März 2011)

okey dann entweder GPu oder Board meiner meinung nach


----------



## Diavolos (19. März 2011)

Daran habe ich anfangs auch schon gedacht aber es erschien mir etwas unwahrscheinlich, das meine Grafikkarte und meine onboard GPU beide hinüber sind.


----------



## Diavolos (12. April 2011)

Es ist jetzt zwar schon eine weile her aber heute habe ich meinen PC funktionsfähig wiederbekommen! 
Ich habe ihn bei meinem PC Händler des Vertrauens abgegeben, damit er mal danach schauen konnte und siehe da er hat den Fehler gefunden!
Das was er mir erzählt hat ist im grundegenommen so lächerlich aber es ist war^^ ich habe beim Einbau meines alten Mainboards einfach nicht aufgepasst ob alle Abstandshalter am richtigen Platz sind.
Das Mainboard hat nach knapp 5 Monaten einen Kurzschluss bekommen!!
Jetzt seckt ein GigaByte GA-890GPA-UD3H in meinem PC und es läuft wieder hervorragend


----------



## Softy (12. April 2011)

Mist. Bei einem neu zusammengebauten System frage ich *immer* nach den Abstandshaltern  Hoffentlich war die Reparatur nicht zu teuer.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. April 2011)

Hier wäre jetzt ein Systemspeaker sehr hilfreich. Sonst ist es sehr schwer einzugrenzen, was da nicht starten will. RAM, CPU und Graka werden durch Piepstöne geoutet, wenn dann nichts piept, ist es meist das Board. Ist bei mir auch mal ein M3A so gestorben. Den Rechner runtergefahren und das Board ist nicht mehr gestartet.
MfG

EDIT: sehe gerade die Auflösung. Dann bist Du das nächste mal ja schlauer.


----------



## Diavolos (12. April 2011)

Zum Glück halten sich die Kosten in Grenzen obwohl ich in Sachen Reparatur bis jetzt noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln konnte. Findet ihr 68€ für eine Reparatur von knapp 2 Stunden als angemessen?
Und ja aus solchen Erfahrungen lernt man... Das passiert mir nicht nocheinmal^^


----------



## Softy (12. April 2011)

Manche nehmen 50€ pro Stunde und mehr. Von daher finde ich es fair


----------

